# not sure ONR is going to cut this



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

unbelievably, my car was clean until the massive amount of rain we had the other night and I had a job on, quite a massive amount of dirt washed out of the fields into the road, with idiots in 4x4's they don't care about going way too fast through the floods.....


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

ONR says "Easy peasy...try me and see!"


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im not convinced, there's a huge amount of cr4p on there :lol::lol:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

This is what my car ussually looks like in winter time...ONR always removed everything off without a problem...but the easier way to get rid of all that dirt is to PW it and then do a ONR wash!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

A&J said:


> This is what my car ussually looks like in winter time...ONR always removed everything off without a problem...but the easier way to get rid of all that dirt is to PW it and then do a ONR wash!


yeah, just need to get a cordless Worx or similar


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Worx would be perfect. i have been wanting one for a long time now!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

A&J said:


> Worx would be perfect. i have been wanting one for a long time now!


seemed to have shot up in price lately tbh


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Having followed your recent posts, thats going to have to be a trip to a coin operated forecourt jet wash. 

Go when its quiet and take all your ONR stuff and the filtered water and just do it in the car park I reckon


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

sidewalkdances said:


> Having followed your recent posts, thats going to have to be a trip to a coin operated forecourt jet wash.
> 
> Go when its quiet and take all your ONR stuff and the filtered water and just do it in the car park I reckon


Yeah, it's getting on my f*****g nerves not having power and water up in car park


----------



## cptzippy (Apr 4, 2012)

Pressure washer or coin op rinse is the safest but forceful spritz prewash with onr solution would probably work as well. Use the stream on your spritz bottle to know off the largest bits and let the chemical soften and encapsulate the rest. It’s how I got through Kansas winters when I was stationed up there.


----------



## stan laurel (Apr 9, 2006)

*RAD garage on you tube*

Hi mate search for this guy his channel name is RADgarage washes his Audi Q5 using ONR in a Canadian winter 



Hope the lik works,if not just search ffor him on youtube .
thanks Bidderman.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Add a touch of Koch Chemie Green star to the ONR


----------

